
12M home and business routers vulnerable to critical hijacking hack - rosser
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/12/12-million-home-and-business-routers-vulnerable-to-critical-hijacking-hack/
======
stygiansonic
It even has a snazzy name, ala Heartbleed, Shellshock: Misfortune Cookie:
[http://mis.fortunecook.ie/](http://mis.fortunecook.ie/)

